

How to name a StartUp - The story of AdEspresso - DivByZero
http://blog.adespresso.com/how-to-name-a-startup/

======
DivByZero
Hi Guys, we'd like a little help from HN :) this is basicly our first blog
post after going live with the new website last week at TechCrunch Italy.

I'd really like to have your feedback on the communication tone and content
... is it righr, interesting ? Is it too informal ?

Being based in Italy finding the right balance when blogging in english is not
very easy so any help and suggestion would be really appreciated !

